Ask HN: Idea map tool that you recommend? - pictur
======
ggm
You might be surprised how a simple two D grid of slides like reveal.js can
work here. Like the Sony control bar, flow between groups which are sorted or
rank is a very good model to show structured nested thinking.

I watched Larry lessig talk twice with something which looked like omnigraffle
very like this. What it showed is that he probably did a metric tonne of
thinking even with pen and paper to create the rational grid and then
conducted a path through it.

I hate to be a nay sayer but it's possible an organisation using simpler tools
(paper, pencils, whiteboard, lists, side by side lists, post-it notes) is how
you think it, and then sort it, and then map it on to a sequence of sequences.

